# Wie kauft bzw. habt ihr Koi gekauft? Größe etc.



## Drexta (28. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,
mich würde wohl mal interesieren wie Ihr eure Koi kauft, also in welcher größe.
Wenn ich hier im Forum Koiteichbilder begucke, sehe ich immer nur große Koi aber fast nie kleine... Kauft ihr die immer gleich ab 30cm aufwärtts oder auch von klein auf an?

Wir kaufen unsere Koi immer von klein auf an, da uns die großen einfach zu teuer sind und wir Angst haben das sie Sterben könnten.
klein heißt für mich 5-10 cm.

Mfg


----------



## Mercedesfreund (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie kauft bzw. habt ihr gekauft? Größe etc.*

Hi,
Also ich kaufe immer so 15-20cm, Preis liegt dann so bei 30 Euro, oder ich kaufe eine Nachzucht von meinem Züchter,  um die 25cm kostet dann so zwischen 50 und 100 Euro.ist teuer genug, und die sind nicht so empfindlich,sie kennen ja die Temperaturen hier schon. Aber jeder so wie er will. Gruß Werner


----------



## Dodi (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie kauft bzw. habt ihr gekauft? Größe etc.*

Hallo Dextra!

Die meisten Koi in unserem Teich sind alle klein (ab ca. 8 bis max. 20 cm) gekauft worden - wachsen tun sie ja von alleine - und das sind mittlerweile ganz schöne Burschen geworden, auch wenn sie nicht die Größe haben wie gleichaltrige Japankoi, die schon größer importiert oder warm überwintert wurden.

Mir sind die Preise für größere Koi auch meist zu hoch. Auch, wenn es mir manchmal "in den Fingern juckt", wenn ich schöne, große Koi sehe.
Wenn dann Verluste zu beklagen sind, schmerzt das umso mehr.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie kauft bzw. habt ihr gekauft? Größe etc.*

Also ich kaufe nicht bewusst klein oder gross. Wenn mir ein Fisch gefällt, kommt er in die Tüte. Wobei 100€ Schmerzgrenze sind, da hab ich 3 von. Sonst hab ich immer klein gekauft.
Aber dieses Jahr ist nix mit kaufen. Wir haben im letzten Herbst gaaaaaaaaanz kleine Hi-Quality für 10€/St. gekauft, im Wohnzimmerteich überwintert und gefüttert, die haben jetzt alle über 20 cm  

Ausser ich finde noch einen schicken Shusui, dann werde ich wohl nochmal Schwach.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie kauft bzw. habt ihr gekauft? Größe etc.*



> finde noch einen schicken Shusui, dann werde ich wohl nochmal Schwach


...bin ich auch....

 

keine Ahnung ob das HI Qualitiy ist, ich fand sie schön, die Japaner


----------



## toschbaer (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie kauft bzw. habt ihr gekauft? Größe etc.*

und Hallo
hmmm     

seit letzter Woche einer meiner Neuen 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## A6er (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie kauft bzw. habt ihr gekauft? Größe etc.*

Hi,
meine Besatz, welcher in den letzten 2 Wochen kompett reinkam (9 Koi) haben alle zwischen 35-80,- EUR gekostet.
Sind alle zwischen 12-25cm groß

100 EUR wären bei mir aber auch die obere Schmerzgrenze!

Ausserdem finde ich es spannend, die kleinen heranwachsen zu sehen


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie kauft bzw. habt ihr gekauft? Größe etc.*

Also ich hab zwar keine Koi, aber Fische im AQ... und die kaufe ich nach dem Motto: wachsen tun die ja von alleine ! 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## geecebird (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie kauft bzw. habt ihr gekauft? Größe etc.*

Unsere vier Koi habe ich vor Jahren bei einem Pflanzenmarkt in Vlodrop/NL bei Wassenberg gekauft. Ich hatte da wirklich noch keine Ahnung von Koi und habe vier Stück für 13 Euro bekommen. Natürlich waren diese auch entsprechend klein. Heute wäre meine Schmerzgrenze je nach Art bei 100 Euro. Aber dann muss es auch schon ein wirklich schöner Fisch sein.


----------



## tattoo_hh (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie kauft bzw. habt ihr gekauft? Größe etc.*

hallo dodi,
als "auch hamburger" interessiert es mich wo du den deine fisch kaufst...


----------



## sanne76 (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie kauft bzw. habt ihr gekauft? Größe etc.*

Hallo,

ich habe auch 2 Koikarpfen(schneeweiß) und habe damals 13 Euro pro Fisch bezahlt ,gewachsen sind sie schon,in der jetzigen Größe würde ich an die 150 Euro bezahlen!!

MfG Sanne


----------



## teichfreak (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie kauft bzw. habt ihr gekauft? Größe etc.*

Hallo - ich weiss jetzt zwar nicht ob hier links gepostet werden dürfen - aber anbei ein link von uns um die ecke - im frankenländle gibt es nicht nur guten __ Wein sondern auch klasse koi züchter - die versenden auch. guckst du da >>http://www.fischzucht-dahms.de/


----------



## waterman (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie kauft bzw. habt ihr gekauft? Größe etc.*

Hallo,
ich habe drei größere (20-25cm gekauft, der teuerste 70,00 Euro) und drei kleine ca.10 cm. Das Problem bei den kleinen ist nur die Farbe, denn die hat sich, bis auf den Chagoi, stark verändert. 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Flash (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie kauft bzw. habt ihr gekauft? Größe etc.*

Ich kaufe auch nur kleinere Fische, so um die 10-30cm. Na ja meine Preisgrenze ist schon ein bisschen höher, aber ich sehe das genau wie Ihr, was gefällt kommt in den Sack!..Ob nun 10 oder 200Euro ist mir dann egal.
Das Problem ist wirklich, das sich die kleinen in der Farbe noch sher verändern können. Ob und wie, das können teils nur wenige experten beurteilen, ich auf jeden Fall nicht!..

Das mit dem im eigenen Teich groß werden sehe ich auch noch von einer anderen Seite eher als positief.. denn wenn ich einen Fisch künstlich immer bei besten Bedingungen halte, damit er ja auch recht groß wird, bekommt dem das bestimmt nicht gut, das er dann auf einmal in unsere na ja sagen wir mal bedingt guten Klimaverhältnisse weiter wachsen soll.
Das die Fische in meinem Teich wahrscheinlich nie die Größe erreichen wie im Züchterbecken, ist doch schnuppe..Hauptsache sie fühlen sich wohl, ich will doch keine Preise gewinnen, es ist und bleibt für mich ein Hobby und ich möchte mich daran erfreuen, wenn ich im Graten sitze. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## velos (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie kauft bzw. habt ihr gekauft? Größe etc.*

Ich kaufe nix, wegen schlechter Erfahrungen:evil 
Habe 17 eigene Nachzuchten aus 2007 zwischen 10 u. 20cm zwischen den Eltern rumschwimmen. Sieht super aus zwischen den Großen. Von den Kleinen werden dann im kommenden Jahr einige verschenkt oder ich stell ein Sparschwein neben den Teich 
Bald geht die Jagerei los und ich hoffe, wieder etliche Nachzuchten zu bekommen


----------



## koimen (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie kauft bzw. habt ihr gekauft? Größe etc.*

Hallo Koiverrückte

Ich kaufe auch was gefällt.....aber aus einem andern Gesichtspunkt; 
(Dies ist meine persönliche Meinung...muss mich aber auch immer selbst zurücknehmen wenn ich kleine Shusui sichte  )

Meine Überlegung geht in diese Richtung;  weniger schnell kaufen ist mehr, kann dadurch auch ein wenig mehr kosten dadurch. Habe Sie ja die nächsten 40 Jahre wenn alles rund läuft...... mit wem nun den, mit mir oder den Koi  

Ein weiterer Punkt ist; wenn man sich mal entschieden hat was in den Teich kommt, immer beim gleichen Händler zu kaufen. Darum ist es wichtig zuerst mal rumzuhören.......
Es ist nur schon wegen der Quarantäne etc. ein Vorteil. Den jeder Koihändler hat doch seine Käferchen im Teiche......und wenn man von verschiedenen Händler kauft,  ist die Gefahr umso grösser das da was reinkommt wo die Fische in ihrer Resistenz eher stresst.

Meine Koi sind alle vom gleichen Händler aus der Schweiz. Fahre jedesmal über eine Stunde mit dem Auto......es hat sicher noch andere gute, habe mich aber nun entschieden.

Der wichtigste Punkt ist wieviele Koi passen in Dein/Mein Teichbecken mit der dazu passenden Filterung (Wasserqualität); Momentan gehen bei mir etwa max. 10 Koi rein auf 27'000Liter Wasser....mein Eigenbau-Filter ist nicht optimal, aber er geht tip top.....meine Grenze wird bei 15 koi sein mit sicher optimierter Filterung.

Darum will ich nicht einfach kaufen wenn der Platz so eingegrenzt ist......sondern, wenn schon mir solche Koi leisten, die auf längere Dauer ihren Glanz und Wachstum eher noch zu entwickeln wissen.....


Die ersten 3 Koi's waren bei mir natürlich ein Glücksfall (aus privater Koiprofi-Hand);
1. Doitsu Soragoi ca. 40cm  2Jahre alt, mein Handzahmster Koi "Grauli" 
 

2. Kikusui ca. 43cm mind. 2Jahre (metallisch im Glanz) "Clown" ist ein schmatzender flinker Koi wenn er mal loslegt beim fressen....
 


3. Kohaku 2 Jahre 45cm` "Tüpfli" ist in der Substanz der beste....sein Weiss ist aber sicher nicht sehr gut....mal abwarten wie er weiter wächst.
 

habe ich für insgesamt alle 3 für 400.-CHF erhalten, entspricht etwa 257.- "Teuros"


Dann hatte ich natürlich noch dazu kaufen wollen......2 Stück hatte ich mir gedacht fürs erste Jahr....mind 5e sollten es insgesamt sein......auch nicht zu klein....da ja eben die Farbstabilität eher bleibt bei älteren Tieren und auch die Problematik bei der Krankheitsanfälligkeit dadurch rapide zurückgeht....sagen die langjährigen Koibesitzer....etc.


4. ein Ginrin Karashigoi 20cm`1 Jahr .."Kleiner" hat immer noch keinen offiziellen Namen.....musste ich haben, ist zutraulich wie ein Soragoi und wächst schnell wie ne Rakete....wurde auch von anderen Erfahrenen Koiaugen gesichtet Preis 150.- CHF oder 96.-Euro
 


5. Kujaku 2 Jahre "Zorro" ist mein grösster und wildester ca. 45cm` , 450.-CHF sind 288.-Euro.....dazu habe ich noch meinen 
 


6. geschenkt bekommen Ginrin HI Showa ca. 25cm` 2Jahre mit "Tubeli" waren es doch schon Sechs.....im ersten Teichjahr.....also einen mehr als geplant 
 

Nun habe ich mir einen "Teuren" fürs 2008 geleistet.......man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.....ist zurzeit noch beim Händler....WT im Teich muss mind. 19° in der Nacht bleiben.

7. Doitsu Showa auch wieder ein Männchen 41cm`3Jahre Preis 1100.-CHF oder ca. 700.-Euro........im 2009 kaufe ich dafür keinen versprochen , will mich lieber mit dem wo ich habe etablieren....und verbessern.
 

auf dem 2ten Bild erahnt man wie sich das Sumi am Kopf noch entwickeln könnte.......der "Name" wird erst gesucht wenn er im Teiche schwimmt.


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie kauft bzw. habt ihr Koi gekauft? Größe etc.*

hi kari 
du hast da ja echt schöner tiere. 
ich habe zwar noch ältere nicht so schöne kois, aber seit 2 jahren besorge ich mir auch nur noch "a-klasse" kois.
da habe ich auch schonmal mehr wie du bezahlt. 

meine gedanken sind aber die selben wie deine.

mit ein wenig glück haben wir sie über 30 jahre. zum einen steigt der marktwert und zum anderen freut es mich auch,
wenn ich schöne tiere mit ausgeprägten farben, in meinem teich umher schwimmen.


----------



## Kiki (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie kauft bzw. habt ihr Koi gekauft? Größe etc.*

Hallo !
Ich kaufe auch immer bei dem selben Händler und nach dem Gesichtspunkt was mir gefällt. Ich habe jetzt 5 Stück und sie alle so mit ca 15cm für 20-25€ erstanden. Wachsen tun die ja von alleine  und wenn die erst mal größer geworden sind habe ich auch ein Argument meine "Pfütze" größer zu machen   
Leider hat der __ Reiher einen geholt  :evil und ich mußte einen nachkaufen.
Der ist 15cm und hat jetzt 25€ gekostet.
Ich schleiche immer um das Becken bei meinem Händler rum, aber mehr als 5 kommen mir nicht in den Teich !


----------



## Der alte Auf (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie kauft bzw. habt ihr Koi gekauft? Größe etc.*

Hallo Zusammen !
Auch ich habe meine beiden "großen" Koi (20-25cm.) beim selben Händler in Raisdorf (Nähe Kiel) gekauft wie auch meine anderen Teichfische. Meine 3 "Mini"-Kois habe ich aus der Zucht eines befreundeten Koiteichbesitzers bekommen. Wie die nun genau heißen kann ich euch leider nicht sagen, bin ja noch neu, muß mich da erstmal reinlesen


----------

